# So, it's Easter.. who is building Halloween props?



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Hmmmm, doing something this Halloween? Is this a trick question?


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wish I could. Between having company over, and having an online class that I'm doing for my work (trying to get ahead), I won't have much time. I am breaking away for a little while on Friday night to go for a Haunted Lighthouse Tour in St. Augustine (Pictures to come as soon as I get back  )


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I began planning upon making a new "Monster" and the materials he will be made out of will be very cheap, but fairly weather -proof because they will be tin cans. In fact I will probably use muratic acid to age them!
First the pile of cans will make some small noises like a rattling tin can... then he will come to "life"! Just as they either become bored with just those noises or are on edge and anticipating the worst and will scream over almost really nothing....
Planning the fear psychology of a display/effect should always be a fairly important part of the fearful event. Always maintain flexibility though to change for the most effective way to do something , because sometimes the best idea has not come into your vision quite yet.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I've been working on this guy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwYHDNQ0YYU


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

The clown is coming along nicely, I also use plastic grocery bags to stuff some of my pvc mannequins


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Technically yes...I hope to make time to clean the garage and start moving Halloween stuff out of the basement and into the garage now that it's warm enough to do some stuff out there. Am thinking about sticking my cauldron creep outside with some Bunny ears on it..and I could dig this out:


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I am. I'm working on a ouija board for our victorian séance this year. Who knows, maybe we will go all out and even dye eggs...and paint creepy pictures on them.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

We are "supposed" to have decent weather this weekend, I have some items I need to age and maybe some tea staining. This will be my first year going all out and building my own props.


----------



## MRCHEDDAR (May 3, 2010)

For the last 2 Easters we went Camping, a perfect time for prop making, painting etc






a pop up storm did a little damage to my Witch Skull's wind & rain came up from the lake drowned everything justed latexed.. all turned out fine, all part of Camping...


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> Technically yes...I hope to make time to clean the garage and start moving Halloween stuff out of the basement and into the garage now that it's warm enough to do some stuff out there. Am thinking about sticking my cauldron creep outside with some Bunny ears on it..and I could dig this out:


You you you ..killed.the the Easter Bunny!!!


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Working on an animated (lunging) dog prop. I've got a long way to go, but I'm experimenting with skills for the whole process.
















I'm also making dozens of LED spotlights.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Oh damn, that dog looks awesome!


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

offmymeds said:


> Oh damn, that dog looks awesome!


ditto that


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Abunai, please post the dog in prop section, I would very much like to see updates and your progression, please???


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Abunai, please post the dog in prop section, I would very much like to see updates and your progression, please???


Adding one more to this request!


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Abunai, please post the dog in prop section, I would very much like to see updates and your progression, please???


Thanks for the feedback, all!
As I make more progress I will post it to props as a Work In Progress.
(That will, hopefully, motivate me finish it more quickly )


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Im working on my Evil Corn Cobber and the Georgia State Line Sign


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

All our decorations are in several small self-storage units... we just got the call that a huge temp-controlled unit is finally completed. YAY! Bad news.... I have to move the entire display out of the other units and into the new unit over the weekend. 

YIPES!

What were the chances that unit could have been completed last or next October while everything was already out? LOLOLOL

Wish me luck!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I started thinking about setting up a few of these guys in the front yard









and then have this song playing:






But since I'm trying to avoid that burning in hell for eternity thingy, I decided against it


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I drew this quickly, on my 3DS


----------



## Mkozik1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Abunai said:


> Working on an animated (lunging) dog prop. I've got a long way to go, but I'm experimenting with skills for the whole process.
> 
> View attachment 151534
> 
> ...


YES - PLEASE POST : I am working on the armature for my lunging dog as we speak along with the electronics but have not gotten to the prop itself yet. Sounds like maybe a "Prop Building Class"!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Poor neighbors.


----------



## Mkozik1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah - I can see that scaring the bejesus out of trick-or-treaters!! Does it lunge forward or is it static?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Just static, we don't do many startle scares here, and NO automated ones. Like it as kid friendly as possible.


----------



## Mkozik1 (Mar 2, 2013)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Just static, we don't do many startle scares here, and NO automated ones. Like it as kid friendly as possible.


We are the same way. The one that I am working on will have two selections: 1) For the adults, jump out and growl and 2) for the kids, not jump as far and as fast and not the same type growl. This will be controlled by an actor (my Niece) standing next to it in a wedding dress! Zombies this year so we are looking forward to making this one work!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm working on some PIR prop triggers today to replace the mat triggers I've been using. The PIR triggers should give me more consistency on triggering props. It seemed that no matter how carefully I placed the mats, someone would always either step over it or double trigger it stopping the prop before it finished.


----------



## Mkozik1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Chewbacca said:


> I'm working on some PIR prop triggers today to replace the mat triggers I've been using. The PIR triggers should give me more consistency on triggering props. It seemed that no matter how carefully I placed the mats, someone would always either step over it or double trigger it stopping the prop before it finished.


I guess it really depends on the area you are trying to cover, but I like using the PE Beams as triggers! Most of our haunt is a trail and it works quite well as most people are moving through like cattle!!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Didnt build any Halloween props today but gained a Bunch more plywood and MDF to plan future projects with! I was originally building my tortoise a new enclosure out of MDF and totally forgot how heavy that stuff is! So I tore it apart, after discovering I made 4 incorrect measurements but had already made the cuts....Vwala!


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> Didnt build any Halloween props today but gained a Bunch more plywood and MDF to plan future projects with! I was originally building my tortoise a new enclosure out of MDF and totally forgot how heavy that stuff is! So I tore it apart, after discovering I made 4 incorrect measurements but had already made the cuts....Vwala!


hey buddy! same here in the cedar rapids area! getting stuff ready for october!!


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Just finished making this crate for my farm theme this year.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Kev730 said:


> Just finished making this crate for my farm theme this year.
> 
> 
> View attachment 151713
> ...


So what's the scoop Kev, some two headed calf is going in one of the crates or something like that?


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> So what's the scoop Kev, some two headed calf is going in one of the crates or something like that?


thats a good idea! But no probably some corn or some rusty garden tools


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

A neighbor dropped off a couple of plywood tombstones and a ghost she found while helping clean out the city recreation center/police station storage closets. I'm painting over the stones and touching up the white paint on the ghost, maybe will highlight the outline and facial features of the ghost with G-I-D paint.


----------

